# 2003 hemi 2500 overheating?



## jmckee2 (Nov 1, 2008)

Have not plowed with truck yet, just bought truck (03 reg. cab 2500 hemi) and set it up with the western 8' pro plus and yesterday overheated on highway going 60 mph with plow on. Fluid was everywhere and I thought I blew a hose or hole in radiator and all I saw was the radiator cap was loose feeling, I believe it released the fluid because the temp. was so high? I let things cool down and replaced fluid and drove slower to where I was going and was ok, but still getting hot. Any advice on what I can do? I was reading about trying to drive slower with blade as low as possible or try a airfoil possibly. I thought I had a bad thermostat until I starting reading other people's issues. Anyone ever try running a colder thermostat, I remember running on of those on a Mustang GT long time ago? Thanks for some suggestions.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The trucks get hot driving at high speed. It's not uncommon. What temps were you seeing?


----------



## jmckee2 (Nov 1, 2008)

I wasn't watching it, but it just blew and steam was going everywhere and I pulled over asap, let cool, added coolant and then kept going and it was getting close to red line again.


----------



## jmckee2 (Nov 1, 2008)

I already thinking of making my own airfoil or looking into a cooler tstat if possible.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

My Dodge is a diesel so not quite the same, but is it possible that the hose that goes from the radiator to the overflow tank blew off? These hoses are known to not be secured well!


----------



## jmckee2 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, that hose was still attached as well as all the others and only thing I noticed was the radiator cap not in the locked position which I believe where all the fluid came from.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Not going to lie, I hate these posts. I bet there are a dozen per week. It over heated with the blade on...hmm... strange.... plow wasnt in the sweet spot. Keep an eye on the temp gauge next time and adjust plow as needed. It would happen to everyone if they drove with the plow in the "wrong" position.


----------



## jmckee2 (Nov 1, 2008)

It seems the only "right position" for me might be OFF! What is your right position NBI?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

jmckee2;647258 said:


> It seems the only "right position" for me might be OFF! What is your right position NBI?


I have a Cummins and a Hiniker so it will be different for me. Try it like 4 inches of the ground in the straight and angled positions. If that doesnt work try it all the way up, some trucks like the air to come under the plow. Like I said play with the plow and find out were your truck likes it, dont just let it get hot.

When I am driving I can move the plow and watch the temp gauge move up, down...whatever


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

my 04 ram 2500 never overheated with my 8' fisher HD, I even drove on the thruway to buffalo for a plowsite meet and it didn't overheat. when highway driving i would usually have it straight and low, but the majority of the time i would have it high and angled up to the right. I would use my trucks outside temp guage as a guide, since its located under the hood it would let you know if the engine block was heating up. typically the truck would run 15*ish warmer than outside air and if the blade blocked too much it would climb to say 80 or 90*, make an adjustment and about a minute later the temp would fall to say 40 or 50* with the reall outside temp being 30*ish. not sure if that helps.


----------



## jmckee2 (Nov 1, 2008)

I will give it a shot. thanks nbi


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

my 05 dodge hemi QC would over heat if i had the blade straight , i have to angle it.......... 

A good measure would be if you have the outside temp gauge on your vehicle like mine. My outside temp sensor is right behind the plow and would get NO air if i have the plow positioned wrong when transporting. The temp would spike to 125+ if the air wasnt reaching that sensor, remember this is NOT engine this is the OT. If my OT gauge is getting a good reading than i know for my truck my radiator is being cooled off..... Ive done 55-65 down the highway no proablem with no overheating..... 

mines a fisher 8 foot HD straight


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't neglect the rad. Run over to the coin op car wash and blast it. Often the rad is riddled with bug bebris and other stuff restricting the air flow. Also look into a heavy duty clutch for the cooling fan.


----------



## jmckee2 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies even though this has been discussed before. I will most likely give all these a try.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

My 03 Hemi 2500 doesn't seem to even care if the plow is on as far as engine temps. I bought the plow last spring and when I picked it I ran 70 mph on the way home and the engine temp rose slightly but only to mid way point (no numbers on an 03 dash). I have been running with it for the last few days and also going upwards of 65 mph and the temp stays right at the normal running position. My truck is not equipped with the plow prep package either as I bought it used and ran the build sheet. I did notice the outside air temp would rise around 15 to 20 degrees once I started driving. I thought it was weird at first.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Lifted4x4Astro;648280 said:


> My 03 Hemi 2500 doesn't seem to even care if the plow is on as far as engine temps. I bought the plow last spring and when I picked it I ran 70 mph on the way home and the engine temp rose slightly but only to mid way point (no numbers on an 03 dash). I have been running with it for the last few days and also going upwards of 65 mph and the temp stays right at the normal running position. My truck is not equipped with the plow prep package either as I bought it used and ran the build sheet. I did notice the outside air temp would rise around 15 to 20 degrees once I started driving. I thought it was weird at first.


What position do you put your plow when on the road? Being as though you have the same truck it may help


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I just run it full up in the vee position. Maybe it helps I have been running the heater as well? This spring when I bought the plow, we didn't have the heat on and the temp only climbed a little.


----------



## ram it to you (Nov 17, 2008)

*overheating*



stillen;647536 said:


> my 05 dodge hemi QC would over heat if i had the blade straight , i have to angle it..........
> 
> A good measure would be if you have the outside temp gauge on your vehicle like mine. My outside temp sensor is right behind the plow and would get NO air if i have the plow positioned wrong when transporting. The temp would spike to 125+ if the air wasnt reaching that sensor, remember this is NOT engine this is the OT. If my OT gauge is getting a good reading than i know for my truck my radiator is being cooled off..... Ive done 55-65 down the highway no proablem with no overheating.....
> 
> mines a fisher 8 foot HD straight


Hi every one!! my 04 dodge 1500 has new plow (wester 7.6midweight)
and try different locations up, side, down , tilt still getinh to high temp!!!!
is OT located by the far frame 
should I move it to far up!! any other tips
I call wester no reply yet!!! you guy @ plowsite responded!!! you guys rock!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Try running with the OD off. Seems silly but the engine has to labour less to push the blade through the air. Not to mention typicially V blades cause less issues with respect to heating up due to the air flow and the distance from the blade and the front of the truck.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

ram it to you;650710 said:


> Hi every one!! my 04 dodge 1500 has new plow (wester 7.6midweight)
> and try different locations up, side, down , tilt still getinh to high temp!!!!
> is OT located by the far frame
> should I move it to far up!! any other tips
> I call wester no reply yet!!! you guy @ plowsite responded!!! you guys rock!!


ok first what is high, like in the red high or just higher than normal? ONLY use the OT gauge as a guide, when i see mine spike up to the 100 plus, I know my radiator is not geting enough air. The sensor for the OT gauge is on the drivers side and is attched to the headlight bezel. If you open your hood look to your right about five oclock you'll see a little nipple/plunger lookng thing . It'll have two wires on it, this is your OT temp sensor. It is always blocked by the plows when transporting. As for your REAL cooling/over heating problem,you just need to find that sweet spot , OR just drive a tad slower OR runthe heat, ....I attached a pic below


----------



## ram it to you (Nov 17, 2008)

Stillen thanks for your reply and the picture!! Was think of the same litlle ot!!!
Will try to move up i also power wash my rad and motor @ the same time!! 
Also been moving the plow to the lowest possible it only goes up whe i hit 80klm tempure raised up!!! In the city runs in the middle i can live with that!!!
I been looking for airfoil but no body nkows what heck that is @ snow plow center!! 
I seen one @ blizzar snow plow.com

thanks again for your time!!!!!!!


----------



## ram it to you (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry high is just before the red zone!!!


----------

